# Coralife Aqualight T5 HO Fixture - Thoughts?



## DML33 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a newbie to planted tanks but want to start my first. I have a 29 gallon tank but need a fixture before I can do anything. The one I've been looking at is a Coralife Aqualight T5 HO fixuture : http://www.hellolights.com/30aqualighthighoutputfixture.aspx

Would this be a good choice?

Says it comes with (1) 10,000K lamp and (1) Actinic lamp. How would that show in my tank? Obviously want something strong enough for the plants to grow well but also I'd like something thats bright and will show off the color of my plants and fish.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That is a bad selection. One of the bulbs is the blue actinic bulb that is used in saltwater aquariums. It is not very useful for planted aquariums.

Also, if you are going to use a fixture that has two T5HO bulbs, it will be a very good idea to add CO2 as well. I do not know if there are single bulb 30" T5HO fixtures.

30" aquariums are an oddball size as far as lighting selections are concerned. There are many 24", 36" and 48" bulbs available, but there are very few 30" bulbs. In many instances you run 24" bulbs.

* Here is a twin bulb T5HO fixture for freshwater use. It is: 30" x 5-1/2" Freshwater; 48 watt, CD-3282

* This is another one: 30" 48W Freshwater, CD-73803

* This Zoo Med Aquasun T5 HO Hood - 30" Item No. 26163  allows you to choose your bulbs. Combing with Zoo Med's Flora Sun and Ultra Sun for maximum live plant growth and full color viewing of your fish and plants.

* Another freshwater fixture. 2x24W T5 HO Linkable Light Fixture FW - 30" Item No. 3529

* This is one also: Current USA Nova Extreme 30" 2x24W T-5 10,000K - Freshwater Item No. 73709

* This 1x65w 6700K PC fixture is somewhat old technology, but you can grow low light plants without any CO2. But, CO2 would be helpful if you want to use it. Coralife Freshwater Aqualight Deluxe-Single 30" Strip Item No. 7878 

* This 2x65w 6700K PC will work, but it needs CO2: Coralife Freshwater Aqualight-30" Double Strip Item No. 7879


----------



## DML33 (Sep 10, 2011)

Left C, Thanks for the response! If I purchased the Coralife fixture I was originally looking at (B/C I found it at a GREAT price) what bulb should I replace the Actinic one with? I was thinking a 67000K bulb...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

DML33 said:


> Left C, Thanks for the response! If I purchased the Coralife fixture I was originally looking at (B/C I found it at a GREAT price) what bulb should I replace the Actinic one with? I was thinking a 67000K bulb...


If you can get it for a great price and replace the actinic bulb, you may have something that works very well. Just remember that you will need CO2 and a good fert dosing schedule with this fixture.

Some of Coralife's 30" T5HO fixtures have 31w bulbs and some have the more normal 24" bulb. If it uses the T5HO 31w bulbs, go for something around 6700K. If it uses T5HO 24w bulbs, Giesemann's Midday 6000K bulb is excellent. But you can also go with a 6700K bulb too. Some people like the look of two Giesemann 6000K bulbs. In your case, mixing a 6000K or 6700K bulb with a 10,000K bulb will look good too.

Some people mix Giesemann's 6000K bulbs with their Aquaflora bulbs. These enhance the reddish colors and give off a pinkish glow. They are plant grow bulbs. Aquaflora: http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html

Giesemann's website w/Midday bulb: http://www.giesemann.de/63,2,,.html
one of the Giesemann vendors: http://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Gies...um_Lighting_Systems-GL2121-FILTBUT5HO-vi.html


----------

